# Fiscal Representation



## MOLYA (Jan 21, 2011)

Having relocated from Portugal, renting out our house and not doing our homework, we now find ourselves in the predicament of requiring a fiscal representative to deal with our taxes. Anyone out there North of Porto (house in Costa Verde) that can give us any help?


----------

